# cannondale C4 stem, C3 bar, C2 seatpost weight?? do u know?



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

cannondale C4 stem, C3 bar, C2 seatpost weight?? do u know?

Thinking about trimming the fat. Anyone know the weight of these items? I'm too lazy to take my bike apart to weigh them.

Thanks!


----------

